
Louis C.K. And The Rise Of The 'Laptop Loners' - jamesbritt
http://lareviewofbooks.org/article.php?type=&id=951&fulltext=1&media=
======
headShrinker
In one standup routine, C.K. claims that he has, '“only the courage for a
perfect life” — a life without adversity. It’s a rare moment of dishonesty
from television’s most honest man.'

I think the reviewer got it wrong here. Louis CK isn't saying he's living a
perfect life there for he has courage. CK is being honest in saying he isn't
living a perfect life therefore he has no courage. He is really every man
"without courage", but because he admits it, is singled out as strange and
different, and it makes the line funny but ironic.

~~~
dandelany
I think you're right about the joke - Louie's saying he only has enough
courage for a perfect life, but since his life isn't perfect, he's a scaredy-
cat when it comes to dealing with any "real problems".

But I think the reviewer weirdly got it right here - he's saying in a strange
roundabout way that Louie's honest material shows that he is more courageous
than he gives himself credit for.

------
tbirdz
why post this on hackernews?

~~~
andyjsong
because we have laptops and there is a high correlation that HN is a fan of
Louis C.K.

On another note, I had to stop reading the article because every other
sentence is a metaphor.

~~~
tbirdz
If you had finished the article, you would've seen that it really is just a
review of the Louie TV Show, with the idea of "laptop loner" being hamhandedly
forced in.

